# Led



## dreamingdear (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello all...I'm looking at buying a new LED Flashlight for my husband. What kind is best? Do they last a long time? I've always used the regular kind and have never had any problems...


----------



## agfadoc (May 13, 2008)

I have a fenix LD10 that I use and it uses a single AA battery with optional output of lumens. Small and brighter than any older style flashlight. I went through 10 older style $14 Flashlights and this one outshines them all, best of all is the battery life.. on a single AA!

http://www.amazon.com/Fenix-Level-P...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1267670041&sr=8-14 inch length, less than 3 ounce weight, amazing 6 output levels
Unbelievable 2.5 ounce body design is made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
Waterproof to ipx-8 standard
Virtually indestructible, microprocessor-controlled
$46 dollars and the batteries last:
2 modes with 6 types of output 
• General Mode: 
9 lumens (34hrs) -> 
47 lumens (6hrs) -> 
94 lumens (2.2hrs) ->
SOS 
• Turbo Mode: 120 lumens (1.5hrs) -> Strobe • Digitally regulated output-maintains constant brightness 
• Uses one 1.5V AA (Alkaline, Ni-MH, Lithium ) batteries, inexpensive and widely available


----------



## charlieo (Mar 17, 2010)

Harbor Freight has coupons in the paper very often and they have free 9 LED lights inc. batteries - 1 per customer. Get a bunch of friends each with a coupon and you have lights for years


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Speaking of Habor Freight, I got one of their LED lights for being the 100 customer that day. The lady behind me started to complain that had she been in front of me she would have gotten the flash light. She ended up getting one from being the 101 customer :way-to-go:

Regarding the Dreamingdear's question, the cost of LED flashlights are all over the map.. with some being very expensive. After purchasing and evaluating several I found a 14 LED Super Bright Flashlight with an Aluminum Body By ThinkTank Technology (KC91083) at TJ Maxx. Cost was only $4 and yet it is very rugged, has with stood all my abuse and I still on the orginal batteries. There are some pictures.















Click on the icon for a larger picture.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## buddha (Aug 6, 2009)

Here you go..Go to Lowe's and in the front of the store you will see a flashlight display. Get your self a Taskmaster 3 watt LED light. It comes with 2 csize Duracell's, It has a lifetime warranty and only cost 29.95. Very usable. I use in in paper mills and gives me all the light I need. OH, the warranty, If it breaks just take it back with your receipt and placard from the package, I keep them stapled together, and you will get a full refund, just pick up another one. I am on my third light, but I really use it in nasty environments and and it get packed when I travel. The one in the camper has never been replaced.


----------

